# Sea Foam



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I've seen several posts suggesting the use of Sea Foam in fuel, but what I am wondering is about adding Sea Foam to oil.
Has/does anyone do this with their Snowblower? 
I have several older Tecumseh powered machines, and a newer Briggs powered machine, and was wondering if this is a good idea.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I would say not such a good idea, Although many tecumseh engines are old the seals are actually being helped by the sludge on them, Seafoam will break down the sludge and possible cause some leaking, May not but why chance it, will not make them run any better only clean out the engine internals that doesn't really need it.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The only time you want to add seafoam to your oil is when you want to clean the crankcase, this is the only time you do that.
There are instructions on the can to show how to do this.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

What Leon said. And make sure you change the oil soon after adding it to the oil.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you look on the label of seafoam it pretty much lists it will cure a host of problems. Add to gas, add to diesel, add to oil. IMO if it can be added to so many things it's just not likely to be the best at any one thing. I use it, I have it out in the garage but for cleaning running fuel systems with carbs or injected I haven't found anything better than Lucas fuel injection cleaner. The runner up would be the Chevron with Techron cleaner.
The Lucas I buy in the quart size as it's cheaper than the single serving size  It gets added to the small engines and the cars every so often.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

For fuel cleaners, on this site Seafoam is the winner; on BobIsTheOilGuy Lucas and Berryman's B12 are the winners. i used Seafoam in a 2005 Toyota RAV4 this summer with 159,000 miles that was running rough, no power, added a can of Seafoam and before a few miles it had all the original power back again. I use Berryman's Carb Cleaner tank for dipping and it's pretty good, because of my experience with that and the feedback on BobIsTheOilGuy I would consider using Berryman's, also would consider using Lucas has been around forever, since the dinoseaurs were walking in the LaBrea tar pits in L.A. You can get a gallon of Lucas from Amazon for $24, add 3 or so ounces to a tank of gas every 5,000 miles.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

good old fashioned marvel mystery oil still works wonders,


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

For years, I always thought it was snake oil, but fogged both my lawn mower and snowblower engines with it and was very impressed with the improvement. Always add it to the fuel now.


----------

